# When do astatotilapia latifasciata start coloring up ?



## Idech (Nov 8, 2020)

I have 4 of them in my 75 gallons, with 18 Mbunas. They are still juveniles I guess, they're about 2 or 2 1/2 inches. I asked for 1 male, 3 females and the local cichlid store said he was going to pick them by looking at their fins because they hadn't colored up.

It's been close to 4 weeks since getting them and I can't see any sign of yellow on them, let alone red. I could swear I was seeing more yellow two weeks ago but since I have lowered my water temperature to 24,7C to 25,3 C (the goal is to have 25C). Before I had it at 27C but very gradually lowered it to 25C over many weeks.

Is 25C too cold for them and they're not happy ? Or do they take longer to color up ? I am confused because I have found many videos of astatotilapia latifasciata much smaller than mine with nice colors, male and females.

These fish are coming from a reputable cichlid store/breeder. They weren't in a « mixed fish » environment.

https://zupimages.net/viewer.php?id=21/07/jwgc.jpeg

https://zupimages.net/viewer.php?id=21/07/gn31.jpeg

https://zupimages.net/viewer.php?id=21/07/jwgc.jpeg

Thank you !


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Their fins are all pretty well clamped...not feeling too dominant? I see a haze of yellow on one but maybe just the exposure? I would always allow several months after adding new fish to a tank before expecting to see normal colors and behavior...let alone having the fish mature enough to show adult colors.

You could try removing the one you saw yellow on earlier into a separate tank and see if he colors better when alone. If yes you could see what aggression may be happening in the main tank.


----------



## Idech (Nov 8, 2020)

DJRansome said:


> Their fins are all pretty well clamped...not feeling too dominant? I see a haze of yellow on one but maybe just the exposure? I would always allow several months after adding new fish to a tank before expecting to see normal colors and behavior...let alone having the fish mature enough to show adult colors.
> 
> You could try removing the one you saw yellow on earlier into a separate tank and see if he colors better when alone. If yes you could see what aggression may be happening in the main tank.


They're not dominant at all. Very peaceful fish, not bothering anyone and not being bothered either. I doubt there's any aggression at all towards them, or very little. I watch them throughout the day and haven't seen any.

Maybe I need to be more patient. As you said, it takes a while for them to adjust. 3-4 weeks isn't a lot.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

A fish that is comfortable in his tank will raise his dorsal fairly often. The pics show the fish with the dorsal down. Sometimes you have to be feeling dominant to show much color. Have they been spawning? Victorians may show their best color during spawning.


----------



## Idech (Nov 8, 2020)

DJRansome said:


> A fish that is comfortable in his tank will raise his dorsal fairly often. The pics show the fish with the dorsal down. Sometimes you have to be feeling dominant to show much color. Have they been spawning? Victorians may show their best color during spawning.


Thank you for your answers. I thought I saw the male having courting behaviors but I am not certain. I'm beginning to wonder if I have 4 females ? Also, is 25C an okay temp for them ?

I thought they were adapting well but maybe they're not. I'll watch them more closely; maybe they do raise their dorsal and I haven't noticed. Could the dorsals have been down because they were begging for food as they always do as soon as I approach the tank ?


----------



## Idech (Nov 8, 2020)

Here's picture with the dorsal semi-up that I took at the same time as the others.

https://zupimages.net/viewer.php?id=21/07/4l4l.jpeg


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would just wait 2 more months and then see how it is going.

Again, Victorians are more likely than the other lakes to show less color when not spawning and more color when spawning IME.


----------



## Idech (Nov 8, 2020)

DJRansome said:


> I would just wait 2 more months and then see how it is going.
> 
> Again, Victorians are more likely than the other lakes to show less color when not spawning and more color when spawning IME.


Thank you, I'll remember that.


----------

